# Gun thread



## bwells (Nov 13, 2013)

Anybody here like to go shooting?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

^^^I think what he meant to say was no, doesn't suit him.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Gats of peace...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an SMG I see? Nice!


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Gats of peace...
> 
> I'll be hitting the range later this week


 Gjdm


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wanna put a silencer on it


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

:lurk **** you guys


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Uh...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

inb4 people start bashing a just for fun thread.


----------



## bwells (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## bwells (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I liked shooting the m249 machine gun and the m203 grenade launcher but I wouldn't waste my money on it.


----------



## I_Dazed_I (Apr 13, 2011)

Got into it big last year before the government started staging shootin... I mean there were all of the mass shooting causing the price of ammo to sky rocket. Also got into reloading which is just as bad as ammo now.


----------



## bwells (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't know why my pictures didn't show up, but I got the Maverick 88, Taurus .38, Bersa .380, I also did own a Smith and Wesson m&p 15, and a taurus .380, i recently sold them, thinking about getting a .45, I like that 1911 up their all chromed out, the gun i've dreamed of.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> My ar15, a jam o matic piece of poo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many guns you have?
And if custom= fully Automatic. Nice! Just be careful you don't get caught by police with it lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't want no gun. A gun is a gadget that can't get no love from me. Hanging out the passenger side of it's best oiled ride trying to shoot at me.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just have and AR 15 I built and two .22 rifles. I don't even like telling people I have them.


----------



## I_Dazed_I (Apr 13, 2011)

CZ75B in stainless, before they started making them Nickle plated which will chip. If you've never shot one of these, and like pistols, try it. I let a guy, who competes nationally, try it out and he loved it. It feels "there", unlike these plastic toys that everyone is making now. I've never shot a pistol so accurate.










DPMS panther, mostly stripped and modded. This is a pic from when I first built it. As it sits now I have a Barska 6-24x40 scope with 223 compensation, Larue Tactical rail, the Harris LT130 Bipod, all the pins swapped, grip swapped, trigger guard swapped. I did have a mich compensator on it, but my friends wouldn't shoot with me anymore since it makes the gun too loud. I swapped that for a Levang linear compensator which I love. It almost makes it so you don't need hearing protection, I mean... it's bearable for awhile without if needed. 









Lastly, my first mod project. Remington 870. Such a fun gun to shoot after swapping everything. It's my bedside buddy.










However, since I moved to the POS state of NY, all but the 870 are in another state. It's impossible to own anything in this state, plus all of my AR clips are apparently illegal now in NY.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

nrelax11 said:


> I don't even like telling people I have them.


I know what you mean. I've been collecting and shooting guns for most of my life but I rarely discuss it...especially on here after seeing some of the attitudes and prejudiced views certain members have toward people like me. I won't go into detail on exactly how much stuff I own but I think its pretty safe to assume its far more than average. Most people would probably think I'm bat **** crazy if they saw my stash.

I'm also a NRA life member for obvious reasons and I have a concealed carry permit.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't like guns,anymore.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

......a well repaired Lincoln repeater is my favourite videogame gun from fallout 3, im not much into real guns but I have been out hunting a couple times just for the experience,wouldn't mind owning a good shotgun though....mayby someday...


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Trusty old 870










Old, fixed up, Glennfield .22


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Disposing of my old computer country bumpkin style.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


>


That AMD is nice. That fake tapco bakelite isn't though lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Norinco type 84s. Banned from importation, on California's assault weapons list, and not registered before the ban.

Avtomat Kalashnikova > Plastic AR-15


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Also I don't think I'm gonna be getting a Waffen Werks AK74 after all, looks like their quality controls gone to **** pretty bad.


Why not? Waffen Werks are built from Bulgarian parts kits and are usually well made. They also have the original chrome lined muzzle break, that you can't find anywhere else. If you shoot corrosive like I do, then your muzzle break will rust onto the threads and you'll never be able to get it off.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Again I've been hearing bad things about them lately, maybe just a bad batch. I got my eyes glued to this vvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That short barrel is going to cut your muzzle velocity and accuracy in half. Personally, I can't stand those little chode rifle pistols. You ever think about going with Krebs custom? I've always wanted one of their AK-74m builds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cloud90 said:


> Wanna put a silencer on it


 Ooooh, pretty lights!

I am for the Second Amendment - it's SASsy!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I use a sling and push outwards, stabilize with minimal recoil and pretty much acts like a stock, I've never looked into Krebs AK74's, I see they have an AMD adapter block in stock though, replace the ****ty wire stock with a badass ace skeleton folding stock. I've checked out the SGL31's by Kvar, badass but that price though.


Yeah those idiots at Kvar are out of their minds. They simply convert Saiga's into AK lookalikes and then triple the price. Then they talk themselves up to make you believe theirs is the best. You ever think about special ordering an AK and doing a transfer? This site usually has good stuff. Their selection is a little sparse atm though. http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/

I've been thinking about buying an Egyptian maadi from them.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Evolution of my Mosin Nagant.


----------



## MrOblivious (Jul 13, 2013)

I live in Australia so guns aren't big here. I have gone shooting quite a lot though considering. I used a 9mm & .45 Glock and a S & W .357 & .44 at a gun range in the city. Shot a Lee-Enfield, Mausser, Mosin-Nagant, R700, 12 guages and .22's on my friends property. Also got to shoot a Steyr AUG in the army cadets. It wasn't full auto though. I really want to shoot a gun on full auto.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nice transformation, what kind of bipod you got on there cus I wanna buy one. Also when dafuq did you borrow my truck lol we gots the same truck now?


It's a cheap UTG mount. It only ran me $25, but it is surprisingly well made. Don't get the barrel clamp bipods. When you start hanging crap off the barrel, you are just saying f***k you to accuracy.

If you ever get a mosin and want to mount a scope, I recommend buying from these guys http://www.rocksolidind.com/. Pretty much every other postwar mount is a piece of garbage.

Lol. I've had that ranger for awhile now. I sold my old Ranger and my Toyota and bought a much nicer one. It's a 5-speed too, which I prefer. Bone stock too, so I can do my own stuff to it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> If you ever wanna test out the penetration power of your mosin hit me up, I got body armor with plates, I'll let you shoot me


Lol, sure thing. It can probably go through armor plates within 100 yards. I've had shots go all the way through both sides of a 4 ton steel floor jack. I used to have some black tip armor piercing ammo too, but I used it all and I can't find anymore.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Dope, I found the utg bipod on amazon for 25 bucks and with my student ID prime membership I'll get that **** by Tuesday. I'm going to use it on my future ar15 as a bench rest mostly, I dun goofed yesterday and got a complete upper from primaryarms.com vvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry bud. Not gonna happen, ever.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> So it begins


Let me dot the "I" on that shirt for you.


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

HK USPf 9mm. I converted it to LEM trigger. My carry.









My Mosin. Bone stock.

I did have an AR, but I sold it. I have a project in the works to build another. I have the lower, just waiting on funding for the rest of the parts.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a 30-06, 30/30, .22 & 12 gauge. I love shooting and hunting. Lots of fun and takes away stress.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I've heard that you can pick up Mosin Nagant's for pretty cheap because so many of them were made. Is this true, and where could i find one? I would love to have one for the historical value.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Colt45ws,

I've got a Mosin and a 9mm USP too  great guns. My mosin is all Tacti-cooled out. 

IveGotToast- It would be unusual for me to go into a gun shop and not see at least one Mosin on the shelves. I've seen them go for between 100-200-that's here in Communist New Jersey. I think I read on Wikipedia that there's like 5 million of them made- I don't know if that's just russians or the other countries that made them too. Mine was made in the 30's. Crazy that some Russian, who is really old or dead now, machined this thing out in a cold russian Armory 80 + years ago. 

I've got the Monte Carlo stock on it. Most guys do. But check out the Archangel stock if you get one. Uses box mags....

Radnosauras, what's the little AR looking gun in your very first pic?? No buffer tube?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nice, I enjoy shooting too & I'm surprised with the amount of shooters on here, we need to like have an SAS shoot out meet up or something.
> 
> Who wants to shoot my stuff
> 
> ...


I was talking to my mom earlier and she said I can't have my firearms, because under Obamacare if you take mental health medication you can't own firearms. I don't know what truth there is to that and what is the firearm in the first pic. It kind of reminds me of a MAK 90, but it can't be. You have a nice collection..


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

No... I don't own a gun, probably never will, never go shooting, but if I ever did, I'd want these.






These are plain scary...


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

neato. i was thinking the bolt in there looks like an SKS. And then the piston tube up on top there looks AK. I like it! 
I got my mosin already used from a shop. But whoever owned it before didn't get all the cosmo out of the chamber. After a few shots the bolt would be a bear to eject. So that's the only cosmoline I had to deal with, and it wasn't too tough to get out. tons of writes up online of course. 
Got a muzzle break I made on my Mosin.







[/URL][/IMG][URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/DynoDan83/media/IMG_6080_zps0de85584.jpg.html][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## botok (Dec 18, 2013)

I always wanted a Barrett like Red Forman in Robocop (the original)


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Has anyone seen that new R.I.P. ammo? It looks sweet.

http://g2rip.com/


----------



## yesterdays (Dec 31, 2013)

Got to shoot some with this during conscription service:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6a/RK_62_76.jpg

Full auto was cool. Not gonna lie, I kind of like guns. Possibly would own some if I lived in the US. Here, it's a bit more difficult.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah the RIP ammo looks pretty nasty. At least you won't get lead poisoning from it though...


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

Five-Seven


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

The big gun in my pants is enough to resolve most disputes.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Evolution of my Mosin Nagant./QUOTE]
> 
> To each their own, but I think a big part of the Mosin's charm factor is that most of them are a piece of history. You can bet that any one of Soviet models made during WWII saw combat, and probably a good deal of it. Assuredly many of them were held by men who fell in combat, and were used to fell other men. Because of that history, I think the wood is a lot more charming than polymer, but that's just me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I finally dumped the tapco **** bro, replaced them with Yugoslavian steel bolt hold open surplus mags of f***inn peace (got 5) lawd have mercy these things are sick.


Hell yeah! That AMD is a man's gun now.

I finally decided to drop some cash and get an AK-74 from atlantic. I get in a month.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

How you like me now? I go blaow
It's that s*** that moves crowds, makin every ghetto foul
I might have took your first child
Scarred your life, crippled your style
I gave you power
I made you buck wild


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> What's up dude long time no see.
> 
> F** yeah dude those mags are tight, $11 per mag wish I bought more though.I was unsure of the mags conditions but ho lee ****, damn they are in great shape & came coated in butt nasty cosmo lol. Looking back now my ak was ugly as **** lol, I upgraded the ****ty utg rail for a Midwest Industries quad rail in fde and slapped an EOTech, I alternate that with a Bushnell TRS-25 red dot every now and then, bad ***** is front heavy.


Very nice! Yeah, you really can't go wrong with those steel mags. They are tough as hell. They are still good even when they are worn and rusty.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> AK-74 that's dope dude, what's the make Waffen Werks?


Yup, Waffen Werks it is. It's a milled receiver too. I'm just praying that I don't have any "key-holing" problems, which I heard are common in 74 builds without the original barrels.


----------



## yesterdays (Dec 31, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Galil?


Modified AK.


----------



## Latino (Dec 30, 2012)

whats the best gun for a noob ?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

LIPSTICK PEPPERSPRAYYYY !!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Was this the thread that I got my rubber penis gun picture removed from and get a telling off for it. Make love not war. Or maybe not. I guess.

Oh well. Here is a tune...

Ooooooohhhh i ooonce was fuuuuuuulll time carpenter aaaaaeeeaaaaand i waaaaaas aaaaa loveleeeeeee booooooy. 


Lipstick is a nice alternative. :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one. Yeah, they are pretty hard to come by in CA as pretty much no gun stores out here carry them.. Especially one that is high quality like that one. Spending lots of money to get an AK in California is just the way it has to be done.

Luckily there is a local gun shop where I live called Faith Armory. They will transfer pretty much anything you want.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> My next purchase, farewell to the rest of my tax return money xD


Awesome! You finally bought one? Definitely the biggest bang for your buck.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Airsoft or BB for shooting random things outside? 

Cost comparison? Which one can shoot further and more accurately generally?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Jelly











.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
http://s1159.photobucket.com/user/bmr990/media/Mayshooting_zpsf88d1b05.mp4.html?sort=3&o=126


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You bearded wizard sly devil you,...............same chick you banged like a million times in two days?


Haha, no. Just a friend lol. Thought I'd ruffle your feathers a bit.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Finally test fired my custom AR yesterday DDD
> 
> Nothing to cray cray, just some function testing on this bad *****.


That is a sick a** build dude. How much did it run you total?


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not much of a gun guy, nor am I old enough to own a handgun in my state. That said, I wouldn't mind going to a shooting range once in a while for fun though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> lol trying to rustle my Jimmies now are we
> 
> I assembled it all myself, upper was bought complete but I disassembled and reassembled it for the paint job. Total cost was $970, $1450 with the eotech and flip magnifier. I mostly used the cash I got back from when I sold my other ar15, dun goofed though and went a little overboard, still need iron sights :/. But yeah, it would have cost quite a bit more if I bought something like this prebuilt from a shop, kinda addicting its like grown up legos
> 
> You should totally look into it dude, you can assemble a kick *** ar for less than $700 bucks. Also I'm not sure how long I'm going to keep this one cus I want to build another


Well it looks nice man, good job.

Yeah, I might one day. Thing is, I tend to be a high volume shooter though and 5.45x39 is a lot cheaper than 5.56x45. I also just love everything about the way an AK feels, looks, and sounds. I love the robustness and the rugged look of them.

After much internal debate, I've decided to hold off on the milled waffen works and go with this one from James river armory, because I want to have that side rail mount without having to drill into my receiver.

http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/com...pping-rifles/br-74-rifle-detail.html?Itemid=0

Just waiting for them to be back in stock.


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought this would be a thread debating gun control. I'm not personally against guns, even though I've never owned one and don't plan on getting one.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

bernelli m4 ( i keep it in my truck and use flechette rounds )

fnp90 - its full auto and i pay an arm and a leg in taxes
fn57 - the ammo is expensive
sig p232 since the ammo was expensive for the fn57 i conceal carry this.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I haven't done any shooting since January 2013. So sad.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I like M4. But I never even touch a real gun or live bullets before cos I don't like jail or get hanged.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is what I think of California's ban on "high capacity" magazines


















Pretty good deal. I picked these up for $12 each. Definitely better than that Tapco garbage.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> zomgz say it ain't sooo, whatever happened to steel mags master race
> 
> I've heard nothing but terrible things about pro mags, apparently the ****tiest brand of mags on the market lol. Where's the 74 at foo?


I'm actually waiting on some plum Izhmash mags atm as well. $38 each. The AK-74 I want is still out of stock and I'm waiting on it. It was back in stock for about 2 days, but I missed out lol. My dealer also wants $100 to do the transfer.

I'm also thinking about getting this..http://aa-ok.com/ak74-trigger-group-complete.html I can do the gunsmithing to install it, but I'm not sure if I should risk the prison butt rape.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Anybody want a ticket?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> looks like your trigger finger just got neutered...
> 
> ATF just banned the importation of 5.45x39 r.i.p. cheap ammo ;(


Yes, I know. It's considered armor piercing ammo because of it's steel core. A lot of gun makers are making AK-74 "pistols". They now consider the 7N6 5.45x39 to be "armor piercing" handgun ammunition which is banned from import ( They couldn't wait for that excuse ). Pretty stupid, especially since even the lead core rounds will still penetrate police body armor.

I already have 3240 rounds of steel core 5.45 that I stocked up on though ( Along with a little bit of 7N22 ammo  ). I kinda don't want to use it now lol.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Do bullets have some kind of expiry date. I mean like firecrackers if you keep it so long it might not working. Dud bullets. 

And why I didn't see anyone uses beta mag?


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Ammo will last longer than we do. Drum mags/ beta mags are too bulky and heavy as well as a bit pricy.


Love to this with beta mag attached.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

jim11 said:


> Do bullets have some kind of expiry date. I mean like firecrackers if you keep it so long it might not working. Dud bullets.
> 
> And why I didn't see anyone uses beta mag?


Not not really. Not unless you let the ammo rust out.

Because this isn't call of duty.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Fukin party poopers. Once supply runs dry you can probably sell the ammo and make a killing lol.
> 
> Hope to start seeing ak74's in the under 500 range, dudes already starting to sell theirs over here.
> 
> ...


Sweet! I think you're willing to dump a lot more cash on guns than I am lol. Those piston AR's are pricey. At least they don't s*** where they eat though as you say lol.

Anyway, I just bought my 74 today and I bought 2160 more rounds of 5.45x39 surplus before all the prepper hillbillies got their hands on it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jim11 said:


> Do bullets have some kind of expiry date. I mean like firecrackers if you keep it so long it might not working. Dud bullets.


You mean to say ammunition, not bullets. And, no, there's no expiration date at all. As long as ammunition stays dry it has an indefinite lifespan & will outlive you.

Many sites sell military surplus ammo that is being dumped by militaries around the world after an arbitrary 30 years, but it still works just fine and is bought by civilians. I remember a former SAS member who used WW-II era ammo and he reported that it all fired just fine. The oldest ammo I've ever fired was a box stored in a damp basement (hardly ideal conditions) and it didn't have a UPC code which would suggest the box dated to the mid-1970s or earlier. Despite being 30-years-old it fired exactly the same as brand new ammo.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> cocaine & strippers


Been there, don't do it. You'll wake up with your kidney missing and your car up on cinderblocks.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> lol yeah, Its a nice heavy duty rifle but at $2000 buyers remorse has the best of me right now, it'll be gone by weeks end
> 
> Thats sweet, how longs the wait?, you planning any upgrades? Also where'd you manage to find 5.45 cans? I've looked around and it looks like the cheap surplus corrosive stuff is long gone, only the expensive non corrosive stuff is available. lol at the prepper hillbillies, I personally know a few haha.
> 
> ...


I found it on J&G sales. It actually wasn't that cheap lol. Only about $40 less than Red Army Standard. ( p.s. Red Army Standard, Tulammo, Wolf, Herters= All the same s*** )

I plan on getting a side rail mount from K-var, a low power scope, and a Hogue grip. That's about it really. I don't want to give my AK plastic surgery. I like to keep my wood hard.

I'm not sure how long exactly. It might be more than a month though. California orders take an extra 12 days to ship out, up to 14 days for it to be delivered, then a 10 day waiting period courtesy of my state. The logic is hopefully I'll change my mind and calm down within ten days if I plan on killing someone. They fail to realize just how long I can hold a grudge :twisted

Aww you have the sniffles, that's so cute. Russian rifle tells you to stop being p*****.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

You guys should consider rolling your own ammo, its MUCH cheaper in the long run if you shoot a lot. I haven't done much shooting the past few years but I used to do a lot of handloading for rifles and handguns both. Since I started casting my own boolits out of scrap lead from wheel weights and car batteries I've cut the cost down even further. Unfortunately you can't reload steel cases but brass can be reused over and over again which adds up to a significant savings.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Not not really. Not unless you let the ammo rust out.
> 
> Because this isn't call of duty.


Not sure if call of duty or battlefield ever use a beta mag.



UltraShy said:


> You mean to say ammunition, not bullets. And, no, there's no expiration date at all. As long as ammunition stays dry it has an indefinite lifespan & will outlive you.
> 
> Many sites sell military surplus ammo that is being dumped by militaries around the world after an arbitrary 30 years, but it still works just fine and is bought by civilians. I remember a former SAS member who used WW-II era ammo and he reported that it all fired just fine. The oldest ammo I've ever fired was a box stored in a damp basement (hardly ideal conditions) and it didn't have a UPC code which would suggest the box dated to the mid-1970s or earlier. Despite being 30-years-old it fired exactly the same as brand new ammo.


Dang it works even if you store it in a damp room?? I thought it's like firecrackers lol.

Yes, I mean ammo, not the bullet itself.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> $200 bucks is a lot for a mag, rather spend it on travel money or cocaine & strippers
> 
> lol yeah, Its a nice heavy duty rifle but at $2000 buyers remorse has the best of me right now, it'll be gone by weeks end
> 
> ...


In the second video, what was the "tick" sound right after every single shot you fired? Please bear with me as I mentioned before I never touch a gun, let alone fire one.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Anybody familiar with New Jersey gun laws? I'm looking to get my first license but it seems pretty lengthy nowadays. I hear the second strictest.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm actually quite intrigued, I've become a high volume shooter these past few months and with the panic buying its only logical.I mostly run steel on the ak's, brass on the pistols and half & half on the ar's and I also have access to a good amount of spent brass casings as well. How easy is it and how much would the equipment cost.


You can get all of the equipment for under $500, but if you do high volume shooting a progressive press will greatly speed up the process. Those alone go for around $450 or more. I have two presses, a single stage and a turret. I use the turret for handgun loads because its faster but the single stage is more precise for loading rifle cartridges where I'm looking for consistency and accuracy.

Its not difficult at all, just do some research and make sure you understand the process before investing any money into the equipment and supplies. A good reloading manual like the Lyman book will tell you everything you need to know:

http://www.amazon.com/Lyman-49Th-Ed...528207&sr=8-1&keywords=lyman+reloading+manual


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Trigger reset, same on pistols, operator gun operate
> 
> I should like really stop removing my optics and slapping them on other guns cuz I keep having to rezero everything :/
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a drum mag in cod minus the ones on the mg's


The optics are sick.

Can you manually push the trigger back with your finger without having to wait auto reset?


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

Remember your glorious past not your animal instincts


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Your dealers a d***, $100 for a simple transfer is full on raw dog anal butt rape lol
> 
> Select fire oh hells ya, I double dare you lol. Do mine too and change out my gay *** wire stock for a metal kvar triangle stock while your at it


Lol. I was referred to them by several people telling me that they have awesome customer service. That was not my experience. The guy had a hostile and patronizing attitude towards me. I like their shop because they have a huge selection and always have enormous amounts of ammo in stock, but they are a**holes. That has been my experience with most California gun shops. They are always sketching out and very careful about what they say.

Lol. I could, but shouldn't. It's not worth it just to have the extra fun. If you get caught, then the feds will have no mercy on you. All you need is the fire control group, then you have to drill a hole just above the magazine latch and in front of the pin/rivet for the hammer. You then use that hole for the pin that will hold the auto-sear in place. You will also have to use the 2-stage trigger in order to select between semi and fully automatic. That way the selector switch catches on two different ridges on the back of the trigger group. One ridge prevents the disconnector from engaging and allows the hammer to move freely, only to be held in place by the auto sear. As the bolt moves forward it hits the auto sear, which then pushes it down and causes it to release the hammer again.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Sweet, thanks for the info.


Thanks...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Steelwater firearms?
> 
> Nice, If you don't hear from me again that's cuz I'm bunking with Omar and his homie DeAndre lol
> 
> ...


Faith Armory. Turns out they aren't going to do that to me. One of the old guys who works there has a mix of a bad attitude towards young in's and not knowing what the hell he is talking about.

Other than that, I like their shop because they stock heaps of ammo at internet prices, even surplus ammo russian party bins.









I say yay if you don't like optics. Makes it look kinda like a galil.

Btw, does your AMD have a universal rear trunnion? If so, you should just get a side folding bulgarian style skeleton stock for $100.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

If I was in Nevada, I'd be stockpiling guns right now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

PressOnBrah said:


> If I was in Nevada, I'd be stockpiling guns right now.


Why Nevada? I'm in California and I'm still able to stock pile. Judging by the way things are overseas right now, the cheap Russian import ammo is gonna go bye bye and unfortunately Russia and Ukraine are the only countries that manufacture the 5.45x39 round for my AK-74. I'm starting to feel kinda dumb for buying it. I bought that gun because of the cheap military surplus ammo that was available before the ATF banned it from import. It won't be long before they ban 7.62x54R either and all steel jacketed commercial ammo as well under obscure regulations that work in their favor.



> ATF's determination applies only to the Russian-made 7N6 ammunition analyzed, not to all 5.45x39 ammunition. Ammunition of that caliber using projectiles without a steel core would have to be independently examined to determine their importability.


The sole intent is disarming you and dismantling your rights so we can all go hug trees and be forced into living in a pacified socialist utopia ( aka prison ). While Putin shoves his c*** up every other country's a** because he knows that the powers that be in the US are doing a great job at turning the home of the brave into a wasteland of useless cowards while his nation and military becomes even more powerful.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Why Nevada? I'm in California and I'm still able to stock pile. Judging by the way things are overseas right now, the cheap Russian import ammo is gonna go bye bye and unfortunately Russia and Ukraine are the only countries that manufacture the 5.45x39 round for my AK-74. I'm starting to feel kinda dumb for buying it.


Because the next Ruby Ridge is going down in Nevada as we speak.

You haven't seen it on the news? Hundreds of armed federal agents? Militias from multiple states coming and saying they're not afraid to shoot? No-fly zones? The governor speaking out against the federal agents?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

PressOnBrah said:


> Because the next Ruby Ridge is going down in Nevada as we speak.
> 
> You haven't seen it on the news? Hundreds of armed federal agents? Militias from multiple states coming and saying they're not afraid to shoot? No-fly zones? The governor speaking out against the federal agents?


I know. The feds hate anyone who believes they should have rights and freedom from an overbearing government. They believe you should just do what they say and shut your *****ing mouth. Unfortunately, those land owners and militias are not going to win and the feds are going to make an example out of them for anyone else who dares question the almighty power of the federal government. We will all be working in factories soon that manufacture U.S constitution toilet paper


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I know. The feds hate anyone who believes they should have rights and freedom from an overbearing government. They believe you should just do what they say and shut your *****ing mouth. Unfortunately, those land owners and militias are not going to win and the feds are going to make an example out of them for anyone else who dares question the almighty power of the federal government. We will all be working in factories soon that manufacture U.S constitution toilet paper


The difference between me and those people is, I'm not afraid to go to jail. I'd ACTUALLY shoot.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes i do. Archery is my main thing, but I have several airguns and powder burners as well.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

I was going to build an AR a few years back for yote hunting, but they are now banned in NY unless you got grand fathered in


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

PressOnBrah said:


> The difference between me and those people is, I'm not afraid to go to jail. I'd ACTUALLY shoot.


Well it looks like the land owner actually won. They government thought no one would stand up for themselves, but they did and the feds backed down.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

mca90guitar said:


> I was going to build an AR a few years back for yote hunting, but they are now banned in NY unless you got grand fathered in


Not if you use an 80% lower receiver. No need to register. Not Big Brother's business what weapons you own. The 2nd Amendment is your permit.



RelinquishedHell said:


> Well it looks like the land owner actually won. They government thought no one would stand up for themselves, but they did and the feds backed down.


Now we need to do that on a bigger level...

I am the dictionary definition of a right-wing "extremist". I want a coup d'etat.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

PressOnBrah said:


> Not if you use an 80% lower receiver. No need to register. Not Big Brother's business what weapons you own. The 2nd Amendment is your permit.
> 
> From what i understand you can buy the 80% lower because its not a gun. But it will be once you add teh remaining parts and the upper.
> 
> Freaking hate Coumo, such a D bag


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's taking everything in my power to resist buying another tin of the last remaining 7N6 ammo.

I need to save money, but....... I will never be able to get my hands on that stuff again if I don't buy it now :/


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Don't you already have enough ammo to supply a small army lol
> 
> If you buy it and you need money later on down the road you can always sell it. Guns and ammo are always in demand and hella easy to sell.
> 
> Mexico isn't too far either nomsayin


There is no such thing as "enough ammo". My current count is 5070 rounds of 5.45x39 and 2240 rounds of 7.62x54R. If you think that is bad, you should meet my grandpa. He owns 215 firearms and probably well over a million rounds of ammunition that he has been hoarding for 40 years. I'm honestly thinking about taking a break from shooting and going psycho prepper ammo hoarder status.

When you see that everything is out of stock, it's going to be because of me, xoxo ~~~


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's on it's way. I am excite.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nice, by when do you think you'll have it in your hands?


I should have it by about May 10th. I also found a couple sites that simply don't give a f*** about California and they have no problem shipping me 30 round magazines ( Even though they say on their site that they won't ship them to California, still do it anyways). I bought a 30rd brown Bulgarian surplus mag and a Izhmash plum mag along with the two s***ty promags.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> God damn lol, that's a lot of ammo. You've already reached psycho pepper ammo hoarder status lol, you getting ready for an economic collapse or something  Also your grandpa's awesome.
> 
> You bring my round count to shame lol, not exact numbers but I know I have 1000+ brass 9mm, 1000+ 7.62x39 and 700+ 223 and 556 brass and steel half n half along with 200+ 12 gauge mixed shells. When you go on your buying spree save me a couple of those 7.62x54 cans, I haven't ordered my mosin yet, trying to justify another gun purchase :/


I'm getting ready for the war bro.

Lol, that's okay. I've only focused on two calibers. I have an SKS, a Ruger 10/22 and a 5.56x45 AK rifle. All of which are ammo-less.

Lol, start buying those 440 round cans of 7.62x54 while they are still available/affordable. I'm sure the ATF is after that next. Mosin's are still pretty cheap and damn powerful.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I've been shooting acouple times and i didn't really see the appeal and in all honesty doubt i will ever own a firearm. That being said, their are a lot of current and former military in my family, so naturally their are a lot of guns and respect peoples rights to bear arms and to each their own on means of entertainment.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's taking everything in my power to resist buying another tin of the last remaining 7N6 ammo.
> 
> I need to save money, but....... I will never be able to get my hands on that stuff again if I don't buy it now :/


I bought another 1080 round can of the last remaining 7N6 surplus. $253 total x_x










I'm not going to shoot any of my 7N6 though. I'll just stick to Barnaul ammo for plinking/practice. I'm saving my military surplus for the zombie apocalypse/Russian invasion. Or the combination zombie apocalypse Russian invasion.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nice, ramen noodles time
> 
> breakfast, lunch and dinner
> 
> ...


Haha not that bad, although I'm kicking myself for being so impulsive.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> You should get rid of the sks and 22 and get a pistol and 12 gauge shotgun dude. Ain't nobody ever want to get shot with a shotgun, anti human/zombie/Russian/alien meat shredder with buck right there.


I might consider a shotgun eventually. Then maybe your basic Glock 19. Never been much of a handgun enthusiast
.


RadnessaurousRex said:


> Also just got my flip sights yesterday, noice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is beautiful AR dude. How much did the build run you in total?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hmm, maybe once. Kinda like gambling. Don't know that it would keep my interest though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nice, by when do you think you'll have it in your hands?


Well, my DROS got delayed because my FFL made mistakes on it. They got one number in my address wrong and they misspelled the make of the rifle. When something like that happens, the California DOJ is very quick to deny the transaction and any future attempts to correct it, while shutting you out and providing no explanation as to why. Not to mention, California just loves it when their citizens try to buy "Assault rifles". It gets their hammer and sickles all tangled up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> That's a bummer, and I'm like 3 hours away enjoying my buy whatever you f**n want freedoms


Yeah, it's really ridiculous. You should hear some of the laws that they want to pass over here.

I'm so glad California works so hard to keep me safe :roll



> S.B. 396 will criminalize the possession of standard magazines for handguns and rifles.
> 
> All magazines with a capacity of more than ten rounds -that's a lot of Glock mags- would be completely banned with no "grandfather" provision; turn 'em in or you're a felon. Plus les clowns de Sacramento will not give magazine owners any monetary compensation for the taking of private property. Or more accurately, your 5th Amendment rights are null and void in California....
> 
> ...


http://capitolcommentary.com/2009/03/18/kalifornias-stupid-gun-law/


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Russian Santa Claus stopped by with some gifts today. Some post pictures of outfits they bought, or food they made. I post this..










Yeah, my camera isn't quite as good as yours, Rex.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> All you need now is fine Russian rifle to complete happy Russian family.


It's a slow process here in Commiefornia. I got to hold it in my hands for a few minutes and that was it. I should have it by the 30th assuming my DROS doesn't get delayed again.

Until then, I will be having wet dreams about it every night.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I remember the time I was first introduced to fine Russian weaponry and I got to hand rape them (select fire underfolder & wasr).....gave me a mean chubby.


Hmmm dat underfolder *drool*

I don't mean to be unpatriotic, but I don't think I'm ever going to buy an AR. I've got my sights set on this beautiful Russian Vepr rifle next.

http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/com...vepr-54r-iron-wood-stock-detail.html?Itemid=0


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> :O
> oh.my.lawd.
> Buy that **** like asap, f** maybe I should buy one, slap a scope and omg.


I know. That thing is *****ing amazing. Couple that with cheap surplus ammo and you'll never know so much fun. Especially considering that SVDs and PSLs are hard to find and outrageously overpriced. Only downside is that Vepr magazines are expensive and single stack only.

Btw, have you tried getting into reloading? I just watched my Grandpa reload steel cases and he says it works fine. I'm thinking about trying it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I need to do my research but ya, I want to get into reloading, I've been burning through a lot of ammo lately.


Check out this video I found. I'm inspired to try it now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My Bulgarian AK-74 that I just picked up yesterday. My camera is garbage and doesn't really pick up on the great finish work done on this rifle.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> That's one fine Russian specimen you got there. You pop its cherry yet? 40 round mag in cali :O
> 
> Also since your the ak pro, you by any chance happen to know where I can buy some wooden furniture for my amd 65? I'm going to go for a retro galil look


Thanks  And it's actually a 45 round circle 10 RPK-74 magazine. The rest are an assortment of circle 21 mags and then 2 promags with stiffer springs to hopefully solve the feeding problems that they may have. I really want some orange bakelite magazines, but I can't find them anywhere.

I haven't shot it yet. I'm not really sure when on earth I'm going to get the free time to actually indulge in any of my hobbies :/

( Pssh, no. These pics were taken in Mexico  )

I honestly don't know. I figure any AK wooden handgrips would fit? That rear trunnion on the AMD will be a b**** though, since it's pretty much only made for that wire stock.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Love it !*

Been shooting since I was a little kid, 8 years old if you include BB guns.

Right now all I have is a Marlin 60, 22 caliber rifle with a Tasco scope, a Marlin MR7 30-06 rifle with a Bushnell scope, and an old Armenius 38 special revolver. I have a Yugoslavian SKS 7.62 rifle but needs to be put back together. Having trouble getting a part to fit back in after taking it apart to clean. Fun !

I never hunt.
Just paper target shoot and shoot at soda and beer cans.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Great !!!!!!!*



RelinquishedHell said:


> My Bulgarian AK-74 that I just picked up yesterday. My camera is garbage and doesn't really pick up on the great finish work done on this rifle.


*Beautiful !!!
Nice...nice... NICE !
Would LOVE to have one !!!!!*


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Dope ak, I'm hella jelly. If I only picked one up and started hoarding cheap ammo last year ;(
> 
> Classicfirearms.com I think had them in bakelight, might wanna check. Also what's good in Mexico
> 
> At the moment I'm trying my hardest to not buy anything firearm related. Sold my m92 and I already regretted it...again xD. Czech VZ 58, Mosin, Century c39, Rock Island 1911, another m92 or ar maybe an ar pistol build?...f***, god save me


The ammo is still pretty much the cheapest around. I just bought two 750 round cases of wolf ammo for it.

I'm only able to get magazines from this one website that I won't disclose, because I don't want my source of mags being bought up. I've been emailing the owner and he says whenever I want to buy magazines from him, that I email him first so he can build them into 10/30 blocked mags, making them legel to ship into California. As soon as I get the mags, I simply convert them back.

Haha, just don't make a mosin pistol for the love of god. I'd like to still be able to get steel core surplus ammo for it lol. That is, assuming Russia decides to start playing nice with it's neighbors and the ammo waterfall starts flowing again.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Headed out to the range soon. I'll post a video later.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I fired about 100 rounds out of my new AK today. Unfortunately the Ukrainian made ammo I was using is garbage. The cases are too thick and they kept getting stuck in the chamber. Other than the defective ammo induced malfunctions, the gun works fine. Sorry for the bull**** towards the end.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It'd be fun to go to a shooting range.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I need some convincing on the mosin


Buy a PSL.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Shame about the crap ammo, how many failures? Sounded like you were bump firing that mofo too lol, that tapco g2 trigger. Looks like a nice place for long distance shooting, I'm stuck with mountains and Canadians on atv's XD


About every fourth round after the gun warmed up. I had to set the rifle down and kick the bolt open to extract the stuck cases.

Yeah, that is usually where I take my mosin when I want to do some 600 yard shooting.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> PSL pssshhh, I wish lol
> 
> So you literally curbed stomped your brand new 800+ rifle :0
> hell of a way to break a new rifle in but at least you know it can take a beating. I've seen dudes do similar with the ar15, thankfully I haven't run into an issue that would require me to do so.....yet.


Ikr. Should have gotten one while the gettin' was good. Hell yeah I did lol. It is Kalashnikov, it enjoy pain.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Continued...kinda...
> 
> The three amigo's
> 
> ...


Lol dude. You're an animal.

Anyway, I've been thinking about joining all you cool kids and buying an AR. I've just realized how incredibly cheap it is to make .223 hand loads.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Dis nikka don't play breh.
> 
> Awwwwwww s***, comrade R.Hell is joining ar15 master race
> 
> ...


Nvm, I'm not getting one of those plastic toy AR's. I'm gonna save up again and buy a Vepr 7.62x54R with a 23 inch barrel. Having a semi-auto in that monstrous caliber will be the most fun you can have with your clothes on.

Hey, Arsenal isn't bad. Those Bulgarian's know how to make one sexy Kalashnikov.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You mof**n tease
> 
> Vepr's are pretty awesome, dude you got like the meanest boner for Russian firepower don't you lol. Gotta say though, Ruskies know their stuff.
> 
> ...


Yeah actually, all the guns I own are of Russian origin lol. I definitely plan on expanding that family as much as I can.

Of course it's heavy. It wasn't designed for fvcking pvssies. I'm just wondering if there is a way to mill out the magazine well, so it can accept double stack PSL mags. I don't want a big dildo hanging from my gun just so I can have 10 rounds. Especially since it will be a target rifle that I'll be shooting prone or from a bench.

Arsenal's are nice and very well made. The only thing I don't like is they don't have the chrome-lined zigzag compensators like the original bulgy AK's have. Instead, they have some pretend crap they throw on there that's probably made in China.

Btw, how much are you selling your GoPro for??


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yo holmes you like fireballs? cuz I like fireballs VVV


F*** ya, ensayo! Like all barely legal stuff shown here, I'm sure my homie Rex took this pic in Mexico?


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Too much tacticool in this thread, I'm more of a fan of old bolt rifles. Too bad gun laws are so ridiculous here otherwise I would look into picking up an Enfield or a Finnish Mosin.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Just found this listed in my area.
http://www.armslist.com/posts/2891408/san-diego-california-rifles-for-sale--romanian-psl--romak-iii-

I'm really tempted to piss my money away on it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> That's sick, dooooo it I triple dog dare you
> 
> I'm gonna put the Arsenal ak on hold cuz I gotta buy a new phone since mine turned into a turd ;(
> 
> ...


 Dat pic xD

Yeah, I actually just stopped by my big boy playground after work today. These videos were taken with a highly advanced piece of potato technology. I hope you like lots and lots of wind, with extra wind on top.











Here's a pornographic pic of my gun with a brown Bulgarian mag. Cuz I like em' brown.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> That's sick dude, your a good shot hitting **** at 200 yards with irons. Your also lucky, my mini playground is pretty much capped at a little over 100 yards ;(
> 
> AK's lookin juicy dude, dat poo poo brown mag  Is the stock NATO or Warsaw? Warsaw would be the shorter one right? Also you still gonna run a side mount with Russian scope?
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah. I really want to go for that multi color look on my 74. I almost bought a brick red colored mag, but I missed out on it since the guy I buy from only had one more.

Yeah, I'm gonna run a side mount when I eventually save up some play money. I'm thinking about going with this on my AK. Heeelll yeah. http://kalinkaoptics.com/rifle-scop...le-ak-side-mount-and-standard-30-mm-tube.html

Or this..
http://kalinkaoptics.com/night-visi...-with-infrared-illuminator-ak-side-mount.html

...and this on my Mosin.

Double Heeell yeah. http://kalinkaoptics.com/rifle-scop...r-rangefinder-rifle-scope-weaver-version.html

Sweet dude. You gonna start getting into reloading? You can reload steel case although most say you can't. ( Btw, Tulammo .223 is boxer primed, making it much easier ). It's a fun hobby to get into, plus you can turn those weak little a** n***a tulammo loads into XM193 spec loads.

Damn, $160 is where M91/30s are at now? I bought mine 4 years ago and it was only $95  You should get one, they are so much fun. It's actually hard to say if I enjoy my 74, or the Mosin more.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> That's sick dude, your a good shot hitting **** at 200 yards with irons. Your also lucky, my mini playground is pretty much capped at a little over 100 yards ;(
> 
> AK's lookin juicy dude, dat poo poo brown mag  Is the stock NATO or Warsaw? Warsaw would be the shorter one right? Also you still gonna run a side mount with Russian scope?
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that it is a Warsaw pact stock, since it was built from a Bulgarian surplus parts kit. It's not really the most ergonomic stock for someone tall and skinny like me. I might eventually swap it out for a side folding skeleton stock from K-var.

Lol, at your beer drinking mannequin. I can't wait to see the AMD version.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yo homie, your the premier go to Russian expert. I require Russian assistance, good deal this is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is absolutely a good deal considering what Mosin prices are at now. Especially since it has a turned down bolt handle. That is highly sought after. It makes it easier to mount optics and it also gives you more leverage to work the bolt.

Also, the magazine spring is very easy to fix as long as you can find another one ( Which shouldn't be too hard with a few google searches ) It's just a simple leaf spring held in place by a single bolt.

I don't know too much about Vepr's and I've never had much interest in the kalashnikov shotguns, but I could imagine that they are every bit as good as the Saiga's. Keep in mind that the magazines are very expensive and they are only available in polymer. There are no steel reinforced ones available.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's the Russian family so far. I'm hoping to add a Tigr Dragunov or preferably an NDM-86 to the collection eventually if I can manage to find one.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Ohh s*** gun threads back! Hide yo kids!! Hide yo wife!!
> 
> Family's lookin good, there was a dude here selling a Tiger for like 4k on the local Facebook firearm exchange. I'll see if I can get a pic of it cuz that ****s sick dude.
> 
> I just realized I deleted all my old posts lol, oh well. As for me I'm up to 4 Kalashnikovs now, new additions a beat up Romy Draco thats temporarily tacted out lol.


Yeah, I just added that other mosin to the family. I picked it up off some guy on armslist that was selling it for $150 cash and carry. He also had a laminate I wanted, but it turned out to be counter-bored.

True Dragunovs are so rare nowadays. I doubt I can ever afford one unless a commercial manufacturer decides to start making reproductions.

You got another Draco? Is it possible to add a regular ak stock to it, or is the rear trunnion neutered?


----------

